# A new Buzzby picture



## Buzzby (Aug 29, 2011)

Or maybe Blue Dun??


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Brown based buckskin roan.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Not a blue dun.. Blue dun.. I think that's more like grulla. Your guy is definitely a buckskin roan. Or brownskin roan, however you want to say it. 

Examples of Buckskin Roan:



























Sooty Buckskin:


----------



## Buzzby (Aug 29, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Brown based buckskin roan.


Any idea what the UK version of that is?


----------



## Buzzby (Aug 29, 2011)

The 3rd picture is one i've seen before and I think by the same stallion as Buzz


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Does he have to be registered or something that you need the "UK term" for it? Registries and the like are usually considerably behind on colour genetics and developments. He is a brown based buckskin roan, but he definitely wouldn't be registered as that.


----------



## Buzzby (Aug 29, 2011)

He is registered as Dun which he's clearly not. he doesn't match his passport so needs details changing.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Brownskin isn't a recognized term anywhere, really. Any horse that is a brown-based buckskin is registered as buckskin, but assumed to just be very sooty. 

Does the UK recognize buckskin as a colour? I can't remember if you said that in the last thread or not.


----------



## Buzzby (Aug 29, 2011)

Its now more widely recognized bu general horsey society but as far as i am aware its still not recognized by the breed society's.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

According to their website, the British Connemara Society doesn't list buckskin as a colour. They list palomino and cream, and then dun. My head hurts from the backwardsness.

I would put buckskin roan on the horse's passport as it is correct. As for breed society, for a half-bred gelding I guess it really doesn't matter what he is listed as. It makes me feel backwards to say it though lol.


----------



## Buzzby (Aug 29, 2011)

Thank you for doing that Chillaa, The only reason I'm stressing is because we are changing discipline's from show jumping to working hunter and I need everything to be in order.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

No worries. Hopefully eventually the breed societies will catch up and horses will be registered as the colour they actually are lol.


----------

